

How to Design Programs - geuis
http://htdp.org/

======
ianbishop
This was, along with SICP (<http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/book/book.html>), posted on the web long ago for free.

------
drp
This was the text to my intro CS class in college. It's a really neat approach
to introducing a range of students to software design that doesn't leave out
more experienced programmers. It can feel like brainwashing at times, but it
really helps tear down rotten foundations and build new, stronger ones.

------
anotherjesse
I have both this and SICP in hardbound book format, I wonder if anyone has
converted them to kindle format so I wouldn't have to buy another copy.

------
torr
Which do you prefer (and why), HtDP or SICP?

